# what is this fruit?



## Pirri (Dec 11, 2013)

What is this fruit?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

No idea they look like baby mangoes except for the color. Did you cut one open?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Would help to know where it was found and what type of plant it was growing on. Also something to indicate size.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like rose hips. Except there's no blossom end formation. Looks even more like tamarillo. That's my guess. Did I win anything?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

What do the leaves look like?

Just looking at the berries, I'd say woody nightshade

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solanum_dulcamara

They are psychotropic, so if you eat a couple, you can take a trip and never leave the farm.

My (then) 7 y/o daughter ate a couple 'baby tomatoes' and saw spiders. We wound up at DeVos Children's Hospital in GR for 2 days....


----------



## Pirri (Dec 11, 2013)

Tamarillo for sure. I should have gave a size reference and cut one in half, was hastily posting it up. Thank You for the help.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to say Cyphomandra betacea.... Aka tamarillo, but there are plenty of poisonous plants in the family so look up what Riverdale mentioned and research further before eating.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Tamarillo (aka Tree Tomato) without a doubt. I don't like them but most people do so if you have them, you've scored. They are easily grown but don't like frosts.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

